# Need Suggestions to upgrade my PC



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I want to upgrade my PC. I need your suggestions

My present PC Specifications:
--------------------------------------
Motherboard: DELL OFM586
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Graphic Interface: PCI-Express x16
RAM: 3 x 1GB RAM DDR2(333MHz) , 1 x 512MB RAM DDR2(333MHz)
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 3450 256MB
PSU: 350W(MAX Power)
Cabinet: Inspiron 530
HDD: 320GB
DVD : LG 16x DVD+RW

Please suggest a mid range upgrade.
My budget would be 5k-7k

Thanx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to upgrade your ram into matching pairs 2x2g

the psu need upgrading for the current system but to what will depend on the video card you upgrade to

My budget would be 5k-7k= 5 to 7 thousand?


----------



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

dai said:


> you need to upgrade your ram into matching pairs 2x2g
> 
> the psu need upgrading for the current system but to what will depend on the video card you upgrade to
> 
> My budget would be 5k-7k= 5 to 7 thousand?



Thanx a lot.. I meant $100-$140..
can u suggest a good graphics update..
and i wanted to know if i can put ddr2 ram of 1033MHz on my mobo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your first upgrade needs to be a psu and that is going to wipe out over half of your money


----------



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

dai said:


> your first upgrade needs to be a psu and that is going to wipe out over half of your money


can put ddr2 ram of 1033MHz on my mobo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

aarthi9c said:


> can put ddr2 ram of 1033MHz on my mobo


You Mobo will only accept DDR2 RAM. Crucial is the best option for compatibility with OEM Mobo's. Go to their site and use their guide to determine what RAM you can use.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

Tyree said:


> You Mobo will only accept DR2 RAM. Crucial is the best option for compatibility with OEM Mobo's. Go to their site and use their guide to determine what RAM you can use.
> RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


for my motherboard can i do the following upgrade
1)ddr2 RAM(main memory) of greater frequency(1033MHz)..
2) a graphic card of ddr3 or greater..
thanx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For the RAM


Tyree said:


> You Mobo will only accept DDR2 RAM. Crucial is the best option for compatibility with OEM Mobo's. Go to their site and use their guide to determine what RAM you can use.
> RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


For the GPU- Yes
As noted by dai, you will also need to upgrade the PSU for the GPU upgrade. The required power will depend on the GPU you select.


----------



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

Tyree said:


> For the RAM
> 
> For the GPU- Yes
> As noted by dai, you will also need to upgrade the PSU for the GPU upgrade. The required power will depend on the GPU you select.


Thanx a lot..

can u suggest some good GPU model for this..
and a PSU model too..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the primary use of the PC and what is your budget for a GPU & PSU?
A good quality 650W PSU will run just under $100.


----------



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

Tyree said:


> What is the primary use of the PC and what is your budget for a GPU & PSU?
> A good quality 650W PSU will run just under $100.


I am a basic user and i do not use any graphic or multimedia work..
Just wanted to upgrade my PC.
My budget would be $100 to $140.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your GPU should be fine for basic use.


----------



## aarthi9c (Nov 19, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Your GPU should be fine for basic use.


But recently i have observed that it lags when i play games(Harry Potter and deatly hallows, COD)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just go with the psu underpower causes heat

check your temps in the bios

and when it slows down with

Core Temp - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

good value on special

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

aarthi9c said:


> But recently i have observed that it lags when i play games(Harry Potter and deatly hallows, COD)


Your previous posts made no mention of gaming.
Your Post #11- * I am a basic user and i do not use any graphic or multimedia work.*

Go with dai's suggestion to upgrade the PSU first. If the lag still continues you will have a good quality PSU with sufficient power for a new GPU.


----------

